# Screenshot Artifact



## tammof (Nov 28, 2007)

Hy,

I have a Nvidia 7900GT GPU and i am trying to find the max-core clock speed.
Atitool should do this automatically after pressing the "find max core" button.
But how does an artifact look? Are the pixels in different colors that appear at higher clock speed artifacts or are they part of the scanning process? If they are artifacts the tool seems to not recognize the artifacts correctly because they appear in the 3D-window. The thing is that Atitool just goes on with increasing the clock speed. 
Is this intended? Could anyone post a screenshot of how an artifact looks?


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2007)

they are artifacts i would make a note of the clocks you had when they started to appear and back them down a little bit and see how you get on


----------

